# Fergie Goes Brunette: Love It or Hate It?



## magneticheart (Mar 13, 2009)

Fergie's ditched her wavy blonde locks for a darker, straighter style. It's sleek, sophisticated, and seriously l-o-n-g. Do you like this makeover, or do you prefer her blonde?

Source: Fergie with Brown Hair | Fergie, Love It or Hate It, Celebrity Poll | BellaSugar - Makeup, Beauty, Hair &amp; Skin


----------



## Aprill (Mar 13, 2009)

Im sorry, I have no love for her no matter what she does...her face is still the same...oi!!

Im sorry


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 13, 2009)

LOL I prefer her brunette


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 13, 2009)

Lol I agree Aprill, much prefer her blonde hair to her dark hair but her face is still strange. I saw a picture of her when she was a teenager and she looks so different.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 13, 2009)

She should consider a style to cover up her face


----------



## makeup-lover (Mar 13, 2009)

Her hair's really thin this way, but it's a nice bold colour. She shouldn't have had plastic surgey imo.


----------



## Karren (Mar 13, 2009)

Yuk!!


----------



## Aprill (Mar 13, 2009)

I waited for Michael K (dlisted.com) to chime in on this because he read my mind!!!

Quote:
The new hair still doesn't wash out the meth from her face. In fact it makes her look even more like she's going to give you a poison apple while cackling.
If Cher got caught in a meth lab explosion, this is what she would look like after. Seriously, the diarrhea brown might look better if it was curly or some shit. The straight hair looks like two curtains framing her face. And Fuggie's face should never be the star of the show.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Mar 13, 2009)

I think she would look better as a brunet if it wasn't so dark.

Maybe her hair will look better when the color fades a bit.


----------



## Ozee (Mar 13, 2009)

hehehehe -meth lab explosion-

im ok with it. At least its changed.


----------



## Leylani (Mar 13, 2009)

She should go blond again, but: her face is so puffy! How come ? ...He he...


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 13, 2009)

She looks exactly the same to me...


----------



## purpleRain (Mar 13, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Duchess Ravenwaves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think she would look better as a brunet if it wasn't so dark. Maybe her hair will look better when the color fades a bit.

I agree, this color is way to dark for her skintone. I do prefer her as a blond anyway. This is not a good look. I don't like the straight look with her round face either.


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Mar 13, 2009)

It's cute


----------



## Anjel. (Mar 13, 2009)

I like it, i think she looks classier.


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 13, 2009)

I like the darker, straight hair.


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 14, 2009)

Her stylist needs to be fired STAT! Her brown is ash based...and looks green....gross, shoulda gone with a chocolatey shade with red undertones to it


----------



## Roxie (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't like it at all. Maybe a better hair style and the brown would be alright, but no, don't like it at all.


----------



## GillT (Mar 14, 2009)

That colour does NOT compliment her skintone. Yikes. o.0


----------



## MakeupByMe (Mar 14, 2009)

I think she looks Old really old But I Like her


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 14, 2009)

It really doesn't suit her, perhaps if it was shorter or had a bit more body to it, it would look nicer...nah the whole thing is just wrong.


----------



## candygalore (Mar 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *makeupbymonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think she looks old really old but i like her




i agree.


----------



## Aniger86 (Mar 14, 2009)

I think the brown looks quite nice on her, but perhaps another hairstyle would suit her better? With the straightened hair, it looks like the hair's sticking flatly to her head, and it doesn't really suit her.


----------



## nursie (Mar 15, 2009)

i've always rather liked the way her face looks, it's different, and maybe a little puffy, but certainly not ugly.

the steely dark gray/brown hair though, atrocious.


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 15, 2009)

It defintely needs to be curly or wavy, but the colour is ok, it just looks bad so STRAIGHT!

I agree that a warmer chocolate brown with red undertones would have been more attractive


----------



## pure25honey (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't know if it's the color or the style but she looks old.


----------



## Asha* (Mar 15, 2009)

She looks much older and kinda goth like.


----------



## Jolanka (Mar 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Her stylist needs to be fired STAT! Her brown is ash based...and looks green....gross, shoulda gone with a chocolatey shade with red undertones to it I totally agree with HairEgo!!!



I think this new color ages her...


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im sorry, I have no love for her no matter what she does...her face is still the same...oi!!
Im sorry


----------



## incredichele (Mar 19, 2009)

I think it makes her look hard or harder. Not a good look, either way.


----------



## mariascreek (Mar 19, 2009)

ewwwwwwwwww i never thought she was a beauty...but please go back to blonde...i cant believe she leaves the house every morning


----------



## crapola (Mar 20, 2009)

she looks 10 years older


----------



## wiccaa (Mar 20, 2009)

blonde was so much better on her, this makes her look so old


----------



## bCreative (Mar 20, 2009)

Nope not feeling it one bit. I'm with the rest of you guys her face is just....ew.


----------



## Asocialisten (Mar 21, 2009)

I think a lighter shade of brown would suit her better.


----------



## speedy (Mar 22, 2009)

I don't like it, I prefer her blonde.


----------



## gommiebears (Mar 29, 2009)

Her face still looks the same. I want to know what made her go with the middle part? Makes her look old IMO.


----------



## purpleRain (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't like her new look, she should go back to be blond


----------



## makennasdoll (Mar 29, 2009)

It really seems to age her. I don't really like it. I think she would look better if it wasn't so dark.


----------



## Anthea (Mar 29, 2009)

I think she looks better blond.


----------



## Midnight Blue (Mar 30, 2009)

One thousand percent better as a blond. This seriously makes her look a lot older and harder -- I hope she goes back to blond soon.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 30, 2009)

Ouch ! I don't know if it's just the camera's angle, but that shade doesn't suit her imo. It ages her !


----------



## LaItaliana (Mar 30, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She should consider a style to cover up her face lol dang thats harsh.
the brown color isn't flattering. the blonde to makes her look younger but whatever, at least she's doing something different I spose


----------



## charish (Apr 22, 2009)

i don't care for it too much. i think it would look better being lighter, like a dark blonde or very light brown. and i don't like her hairstyled, i thinks it's too long and too thin for her. i know this sounds mean, but she just always looks so fake to me.


----------



## dread (Apr 22, 2009)

I had enough of her! Between "My Humps" &amp; her GAWDAWFUL solo album my gag reflexes have pretty much had it!


----------



## Maysie (Apr 22, 2009)

I think the style is bad, and the color could be lighter, but hey at least it's shiny?


----------



## laurie_lu (Apr 23, 2009)

I think a short gray elderly style suits her more.


----------



## Doya G (Apr 29, 2009)

She looks older..

nope.. dont like her hair at all..

weird gross looking..


----------



## RnBqueen (May 4, 2009)

a tan might work better with the hair color


----------



## caitlyn (May 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by *aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im sorry, i have no love for her no matter what she does...her face is still the same...oi!!
Im sorry





ditto.


----------



## Swan. (May 14, 2009)

She looks more like a Morticia Addams that has been punched in the face than a celebrity imo


----------



## ZsaZsaZsu (May 24, 2009)

I just really hate this. At least with the blonde hair she looks more fresh and vibrant.


----------

